# Giant Mannys Together



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Old pic of fishes that was supposed to come to a friend of mine for redistribution to N.A. The whole thing fell through a few years ago.







They were 16 to 18 inches in length)


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i want one of them beautiful beasts. i wish someone would import some.
wes


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

nice picture!!

you won't see that often i guess







but it's not a topic for the Piranha Aquario forum since it has nothing todo with the personal expierence.









moved to pictures and video's


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i want one of them beautiful beasts. i wish someone would import some.
> wes
> [snapback]1106834[/snapback]​


join the queue, have had varius people looking out for one of the for me for years!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

wow!!! that look gr8!!

thkx for sharing


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that is amazing......seeing a manni that size would be


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow! so big


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

god f*cking damn somebody has to import one of those mofos for the aquarist world to enjoy


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Whoa!!!! thats an incredible sight!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats a great pic very nice


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

id hate to fall in there..


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG!!! Superduper sweet!!!























I would give my eye tooth for one of those gorgeous fish!!!

Now...if only Santa was real!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> god f*cking damn somebody has to import one of those mofos for the aquarist world to enjoy
> [snapback]1107546[/snapback]​


They would be available, if it was possible... Too bad there seems to be a maximum size of shippable Manny's









Awesoem picture, btw - wouldn't mind having such a pond in my garden.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i want that pond in my backyard


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Judazzz said:
 

> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > god f*cking damn somebody has to import one of those mofos for the aquarist world to enjoy
> ...


the rules are being rewritten i believe. thats how i got my huge piraya. within the next few years i believe some biggens will be shipped in. but only time will tell.
wes


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow !!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

maybe the return of ash will bring hope to biggins..i remember he had some monsters..like that sexy 19'' piraya he had


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> the rules are being rewritten i believe. thats how i got my huge piraya. within the next few years i believe some biggens will be shipped in. but only time will tell.
> wes[snapback]1109896[/snapback]​


It would be awesome to see 10"+ manny's on a more regular basis - on the other hand, imo. the lack of large specimen also adds to the mystique surrounding this species. But if I could lay my hands on a nice 12" Manny, screw mystique!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> maybe the return of ash will bring hope to biggins..i remember he had some monsters..like that sexy 19'' piraya he had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up that 12" Manni he had.
would like to see him get back into it


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow







Those Manny's look huge. What is the current restriction on the importation of manny's? Does anyone have another picture of a large Manny in an aquarium? Like a 15 inch Manny.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> maybe the return of ash will bring hope to biggins..i remember he had some monsters..like that sexy 19'' piraya he had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were all in for a surprise when the man comes back into the game ..


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Craig check your pm for once :rasp: sweet lookn Mannies too!!!!
That would be hella awesome if Ash came back!! I would even get back into the piranha hobby (for just a supah large manny or rhom).


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pnd and mannies, but I like them better with their juvi tiger pattern in stead of the adult coloration


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

lightning2004 said:


> maybe the return of ash will bring hope to biggins..i remember he had some monsters..like that sexy 19'' piraya he had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ash never had a 19" piraya. i seen the biggest one he brought in and it was 15"-16". it was a nice and huge fish though.
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > the rules are being rewritten i believe. thats how i got my huge piraya. within the next few years i believe some biggens will be shipped in. but only time will tell.
> ...


i agree with you totally.
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I got a Manny thats 10+ that went through Ash's hands










> ash never had a 19" piraya. i seen the biggest one he brought in and it was 15"-16". it was a nice and huge fish though.


That would be correct and here is a pic of him ..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish, bro. beautiful colors for such a large specimen.
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> nice fish, bro. beautiful colors for such a large specimen.
> wes
> [snapback]1110490[/snapback]​


Actually thats a Pic from Knifeboys tank , before he was transferred to fugupuff


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

right because kb bought that piraya and knifemans old rhom at the same time, right? 
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> right because kb bought that piraya and knifemans old rhom at the same time, right?
> wes
> [snapback]1110508[/snapback]​


Yes Sir , then the piraya went to Fugupuff and the rhom went to the homie Bubba , who I have been trying to get him to sell to me with no avail though :laugh:

Great Fish !!!


----------

